# Sunnybrook trout club?



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Has anyone heard of this place? Looking at their website, it seems they catch a lot of big fish (in Cold Creek, iirc). However, their membership dues are _insane_. Therefore, i was thinking of staying at their lodge and coughing up the $65/day to fish said waters... does anyone know if it is worth it? Especially this time of year...

Let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I read the article in the Dispatch yesterday, sounds like a nice place. Seemed like a good place to take the wife for a weekend.


----------



## gadabout (Jun 24, 2008)

Can someone please post that artical for those who don't subscribe. Thanks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have fished there a dozen or so times and have done ok, it seems the winter is when the fishing is the toughest since they do not stock in the winter since most members are fair weather guys. I never had much luck with dries there, mostly nymphs and large heavy streamers, a friend took a 5 lb brown there once, a gorgeous fish. the stream is devided into 2 channels and offers some nice chutes and pools. If fishing is included in the overnight stay, sounds like a fun weekend. Better figure on mostly nice rainbows, the only things I have ever caught there. Supposedly brookies but I have never caught them, they stock those in the big spring stocking. 
Another route some buddies have went is to seem interested in a membership and ask for a tour and then see what they would charge for fishing the day, they seem to offer a much better deal if approached that way. 

Bring small scuds,nymphs, egg patterns, big heavy zonkers and some small BWO and Midge patterns and a 3-4 wt for the dries and a 6 wt for the streamers

Salmonid


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I fish there several time a friend is a member. Good fishing the membership is too much for me. I caught sever brook trout, I never fished it in the winter but I have seen some big brown trout come out of there.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I might give it a shot this winter  the daily fishing price is pretty crazy, about $65 each, or are you suggesting that they'd lower that if I acted interested in membership?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Clayton said:


> I might give it a shot this winter  the daily fishing price is pretty crazy, about $65 each, or are you suggesting that they'd lower that if I acted interested in membership?


The way I understood the article in the paper was that they have a lodge/bed and breakfast there that is open to the public and if you stay there you can buy a day pass for $65 but you couldnt just buy a day pass. Rooms started at $99 for the night so I guess for $165 you could fish for a day.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

What twistertail said is accurate, unless they changed something... paying for lodging = a chance to pay to fish as well. Most clubs also have to validate that you know proper C & R, so you have to talk to a member or someone about that... and if you choose to harvest, you check in the fish and additional fees apply. That last part I am speculating, I'm sure you could call them and get direct answers.

Anyways, IMHO pay 5 bucks to fish the camp next door to it practically. You catch their escapees anyways and plenty of steel.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry, I should note the camp can be difficult to fly fish when the shad are in thick like they are right now...


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

CoolWater said:


> Sorry, I should note the camp can be difficult to fly fish when the shad are in thick like they are right now...


I was thinking late february. my parents are wanting to go to the lodge and invited me to come along.

What's the name of the next closest trout club? Because the $65 dollars is pretty dang silly, IMO


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Clayton said:


> I was thinking late february. my parents are wanting to go to the lodge and invited me to come along.
> 
> What's the name of the next closest trout club? Because the $65 dollars is pretty dang silly, IMO


pine lake trout club in chagrin


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Clayton, I think there used to be a trout club down around the Columbus area? I'm thinking it was called Wolf something or another. Someone else help me out here. I don't know if it's even still in buisness or not. I stumbled on there web site a few years ago by accident.
Clayton I just did a Google search for "trout clubs in Ohio". There are several listed, and here is the one I was talking about down by Columbus.
http://www.dehlendorf.com/WolfCreek/
I don't know anything about this place or any of the other ones that are listed.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

I fished there 2-3 years ago. The Spring creek is very tiny, 3-5 feet across. There were 2 Trout ponds that were very muddy when I was there and I caught no Trout. There was also a great Bass and Gill pond. I caught a few 
3+lb Bass, but the Gill were huge. It takes close to an hour and a half as I recall. The roads get pretty rural. Nice place, nice people, but to me not worth the drive or cost.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

dcfisherman said:


> pine lake trout club in chagrin


and you think sunnybrooks prices are crazy. sunnybrooks seem half way reasonable compared to pine lake. hahahahahah!


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

If anyone needs some info about the club please PM me. I will be happy to help out a fellow OFG poster.

Winter fishing can be a little tuff, but the water never freezes it's the one of the few opportunities to fish open water. Mostly nymph in the winter, but in the summer months I use terrestial patterns and do well on the waters.

If you want to fish on the water for a day without the higher fees feel free to PM me.










I think this is a brookie caught at the club last summer, or it might be a small brownie. Have to go thru my pics, I did catch some brookies they stock on the stream.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

A small brownie? Sheesh!

That's one heck of a brown, IMO! I've fished blue ribbon natural streams and never come up with anything close to THAT!

I'd be happy with it


----------

